# Sinopoly Group Buy?



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you only going to be able to get the 100Ah cells? I'm more interested in the higher density 60(b) cells.

I'll be chatting with you about cells and charger later in the week.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

The 100ah have around the same energy density as the 60ah - 115 wh/kg if you include the full 110ah. Same as rating the 60 66. 

Actual testing or detailed factory reports would help here, as I do not trust spec sheet flyers. They seem too formulastic, all the spec sheets for their battery have the exact same curves.

Very interested in knowing the power density in comparison to the excellent Calb cells.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

drgrieve said:


> The 100ah have around the same energy density as the 60ah - 115 wh/kg if you include the full 110ah. Same as rating the 60 66.
> 
> Actual testing or detailed factory reports would help here, as I do not trust spec sheet flyers. They seem too formulastic, all the spec sheets for their battery have the exact same curves.
> 
> Very interested in knowing the power density in comparison to the excellent Calb cells.


Factory report I got from them on some 250-cell order.

I will see if I can find voltage sag vs. amperage data.

V


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow Min of 110 and average 115 and some 120. I wonder at what C discharge the test was?

In any regards, if in a large order you could split them up so each get a series of cells with roughly the same ah, then you have no balancing issues or need of a BMS.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

drgrieve said:


> Wow Min of 110 and average 115 and some 120. I wonder at what C discharge the test was?
> 
> In any regards, if in a large order you could split them up so each get a series of cells with roughly the same ah, then you have no balancing issues or need of a BMS.


Yes that's exactly the idea. They claim that with a large order they will match batches of 100-200 cells to within 5%. Hence the group buy idea. 

I am sure that they did the test at datasheet C rate (0.3C) - standard for all manufacturers. 5C will be lower but probably still same 10-20% over what you would expect from nominal rating

They are getting me some sag info - will see. Now, all this of course is self-reported but I don't think they will lie outright so probably fine. 

Will keep you posted.

V


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Hey Valery,
I'm in the market for some LiFeOn, I wonder if the group buy could cover multiple cell sizes? I see that Stan wanted 60AH for his bike, I'm looking for 180AH for my Ranger. 

Mike


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Valery,
Are you still thinking about doing a group buy? If so, would it be helpful to tack on an order of 44 60(b)Ah cells?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought I put this info in here but can't find. Anyway, 3C/5C continuous(!) discharge data from Sinopoly.

And yes, we can mix and match. Please PM me with your requests. I'd like to close this group buy this month (March).

Thanks,
V


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

valerun said:


> I thought I put this info in here but can't find. Anyway, 3C/5C continuous(!) discharge data from Sinopoly.
> 
> And yes, we can mix and match. Please PM me with your requests. I'd like to close this group buy this month (March).
> 
> ...


This is in preparation for your builds?

(You switched off of CALB?)

Unrelated: is your controller still on target at 500+V(600V iirc)?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

somanywelps said:


> This is in preparation for your builds?
> 
> (You switched off of CALB?)


No but we are constantly on the lookout for good stuff so would love to have an opportunity to test this. 5C continuous discharge stats don't look bad at all...




somanywelps said:


> Unrelated: is your controller still on target at 500+V(600V iirc)?


depends on what you call 'on target' ;-) We blew past a few self-imposed timelines on this project to give more focus to our conversion solutions (to be released Mar/Apr), our charger (new version coming very very soon), and EV Instrumentation (new product released a few weeks ago).

We will be resuming the work on this soon. I am looking find collaborators - let me know if you know anyone I should be talking to (individuals preferred).

V


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

valerun said:


> depends on what you call 'on target' ;-) We blew past a few self-imposed timelines on this project to give more focus to our conversion solutions (to be released Mar/Apr), our charger (new version coming very very soon), and EV Instrumentation (new product released a few weeks ago).
> 
> We will be resuming the work on this soon. I am looking find collaborators - let me know if you know anyone I should be talking to (individuals preferred).
> 
> V


I meant as in targeted specs.

Unfortunately I have no interesting contacts for that


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Valery,

Any updates on doing a group buy, and having 44 of the 60(b) cells drop shipped to DFW?


----------

